# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  vdsl στη περιοχή Μοναστήριον στον Άγιο Δημήτριο

## Zippo

Ψάχνοντας δε βρήκα κάποιο topic για τη περιοχή μου γιαυτό και ανοίγω νεο topic.
Tώρα είμαι στον οτε αλλά λόγω τιμής και μιας και λήγει το συμβόλαιό μου,λέω να κινηθώ για vdsl στη voda.
Τωρα παίρνω γραμμή απο μια καμπίνα περίπου 20-30 μέτρα απο το σπίτι μου και συγχρονίζω περίπου 28mbps στο vdsl 30.
Η voda δίνει vdsl απο καμπίνα;Ειναι το πρώτο ερώτημα.
Το δεύτερο ερώτημα ειναι αν κάποιος εδω στη γύρω περιοχή πχ,Ικάρου,Άργους,Δαιδάλου,Πυθαγόρα,έχει vdsl voda,και ποιές οι εντυπώσεις απο τη ποιότητα.

----------


## PEPES

Μηπως παιρνεις απο Α/Κ?Ειναι καινουργιες οι καμπινες η παλιες? Η voda δινει απο καμπινες.

----------


## Zippo

Αυτες οι νέες οι καμπίνες οι διπλές ειναι.Απο εκει παίρνω τωρα στον οτε.
Έφόσον και η voda μου λες πως δίνει απο καμπίνα,ασφαλής πιστεύω θα είμαι.

----------


## bmv

Δίνει μόνο vdsl 50/5 από καμπίνα η vodafone. 33 ευρώ τελική τιμή βγαίνει.

----------

